# axelrod rasboras with betta, ok?



## pisces74 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi! I am just starting out in fish keeping an am learning so much by reading books from the library and forums.

I was given a betta in a glass cube. I immediately upgraded him to a 1 gallon tank. I do 100% daily water changes and he seems quite happy. He came to me very sad and faded looking. He had little pin holes on his fins that have all healed up, his color is vibrant and he seem just active and happy.

I just got him a 20 gallon Long tank so that he can have more room to swim and I can keep the water conditions stable without so many water changes. I am currently on day 4 of a fishless cycle. I was just wondering if I can keep 8 axelrod rasboras with him. I really wanted to keep neon tetras but am so afraid of fin nipping. Any suggestions?

I want La La (Betta) to have plenty of room, but would also like to bring life to the tank with some schooling fish.

I have a 20 gallon Long tank
heater
power filter meant for 10 - 30 gallons
oh and a master fresh water test kit.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think you can, but someone else may be able to help you more. Since you have a huge tank, you can try putting snails or ghost shrimp in with him. Those are the ones I know should be okay with him in that size. Though snails produce a lot of waste. As long as it's kept clean, it would be fine!I know there are some schooling fish that people keep in large tanks with a betta, but I don't know enough on that to give you a fact answer.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> I don't think you can, but someone else may be able to help you more. Since you have a huge tank, you can try putting snails or ghost shrimp in with him. Those are the ones I know should be okay with him in that size. Though snails produce a lot of waste. As long as it's kept clean, it would be fine!I know there are some schooling fish that people keep in large tanks with a betta, but I don't know enough on that to give you a fact answer.




if hes not Aggressive try putting him with some Corydoras


----------



## pisces74 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I will keep reading. I am so confused cuz with bettas there is so much conflicting information.


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

I would put about 6 julii cory's in with him. I get a kick out of watching them. We have Rosy zebra danio's that do well too. Shrimp are alwasy fun to watch. With a 20 gal you could be several fish in with him, just make sure there are caves and plants to hide out in. Not to sure of the rasbora's. But loaches, tetras, platy's, swordtails, clouds are all ok. Rainbows might be ok as since they are pretty non aggressive.


----------



## pisces74 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you JB5. I am new to fish keeping. The betta is my very first fish. I learned about cycling tanks, after I brought him home. He was given to me and I was not prepared. =[ When I bought the tank, I still knew nothing of the nitrogen cycle, the guy at petsmart saw me looking at some little tetras and suggested I get another betta cuz they were very hardy. I am thinking now, he could see that I knew nothing and would just plop them in a tank full of unconditioned tap water. Well I didn't buy any tankmates then and I am so happy that I didn't. What a horrible way to start.

I will research the fish you have suggested making sure tank conditions and set up will be suited for betta and if any future tankmates. He sure seem to be enjoying all that space!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm cycling a 20 g. now for a male betta, African Dwarf Frogs, Glowlight Tetra, and Harlequin Rasboras. So hopefully it works. But it might not. Have a backup plan just in case.


----------

